# Guestbook Spam



## pocketangel (Jul 13, 2005)

What can be done to stop it and where do I find the fix for it?

Pocketangel


----------



## a_k (Dec 6, 2005)

pocketangel said:


> What can be done to stop it and where do I find the fix for it?
> 
> Pocketangel


Well most guestbooks log an IP of whoever signs it, if yours does, you can use this java script to ban IP's from your site. Hope that helps.

http://jdstiles.com/java/banipaddresses.shtml

The bad thing about it is, if the user turns off JavaScript, then he can get through the ban...


----------



## pocketangel (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you. What about CAPTCHA...is there anything like that maybe that I can use in an all HTML document?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

CAPTCHA is going to require a serverside language like PHP, Perl, etc.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

If you are hosted on Linux you can just set up an .htaccess file to block undesired IPs. Won't help you though; most spammers will come in using open relays and will hit you again and again from other IP addresses.

Better off to go with a message board that permits authentication, and make them validate using a good email address in order to access the board. This won't stop them; someone determined will set up the email address and actually authenticate in order to spam you, but it will take up their time to do so and will stop the bots.


----------

